# ()كنوز المجد: مئات الأفلام الوثائقية ...عربي+روابط مباشرة ()



## جاسر (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
تحية طيبة ​ 







أنقل لكم أكثر من 350 فيلم وثائقي عُرضت على قناة المجد الوثائقية (مشفرة)
وتم نشرها في موقع القناة في خطوة مباركة من هذه القناة الإعلامية
الهادفة, التي أثبتت أن الإعلام النظيف حلم يمكن تحقيقة!​ 


​ 

أستعرض هنا الأفلام التي لها علاقة بعالم الطيران ​ 
- يمكن حفظ/استعراض البرامج بروابط مباشرة, ويمكنك استخدام برامج التحميل
واستعادة/استئناف التحميلات بدون مشاكل.​ 
- الفيلم الواحد قد يتكون أكثر من حلقة, وبأحجام معقولة ممكن حفظها في الجوال.​ 
- نصوص البرامج موجودة في آخر الموضوع (جميل  ).​ 
الأفلام الطيرانية :​ 




تاريخ الطيران​ 




نحو القمر​ 




خط الطيران​ 




المظلات​ 




طائرة البوينج 777​ 




الصندوق الأسود​ 




رجال الصواريخ النووية​ 




حرب النجوم​ 




مواجهات في السماء​ 




أسرار الأخوين رايت​ 




رحلات إلى الفضاء الداخلي​ 




عالم الطيران​ 




حاملات الطائرات​ 




جواسيس في الجو​ 




في الفضاء​ 




الرحلة إلي زحل​ 




السياحة الفضائية​ 




طائرات منكوبة​ 




طائرة الإيرباص





*نادي الطائرات*​ 

بقية البرامج (علمية, تاريخية, سياسية, ...الخ)​ 




نصــوص البــرامــج (1949)​ 




مكتبــة الفــيديــو (369)​ 


أتمنى لكم المتعة والفائدة​ 
واسال الله العلي القدير أن يبارك في القائمين على قنوات المجد الفضائية
وأن ييسر لهم سبل الفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة​ 

تحياتي المسك ​


----------



## حنظله (30 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جدا أخ جاسر أفلام مفيده جدا 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## جاسر (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## tito_chan (3 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## جاسر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو أخي جزاك الله خير 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## fmayoof (6 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع متميز
أشكرك جدا


----------



## جاسر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً لك FMAYOOF على توقيعك الجميل 

تحاياي


----------



## rwanm (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا أخ جاسر أفلام مفيده جدا 
جزاك الله الخير كله
ابو روان


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله,
حقا’ جازاك الله خيرا ياأخ جاسر علي هذا المجهود,, أنا فعلا من زمان وأنا كان نفسي في فيديوهات زي دي,, بس ليا عندك طلب, لو تقدر تجيب لينا الفيلم الوثائقي عملاق الأجواء بتاع قناة الجزيرة وحياك الله


----------



## م المصري (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكر شكرا جاسر علي هذه الهدية الرائعه 

تقبل عاطر التحايا


----------



## م المصري (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اعجبتني جدا حلقة حرب النجوم ,,,, هل شاهدها احدكم لنتناقش حولها


----------



## أحمد الحصني (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووو

ووووووووووووووور


----------



## جاسر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاكم الله خير على تعقيباتكم الطيبة, وكل عام أنتم بخير


----------



## ahmadsh (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م المصري (22 أكتوبر 2007)

روابط رائعه 
شكرا لك​


----------



## جاسر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أهلاً بكم إخوتي الكرام, أشكركم على طيبات حروفكم

دمتم بخير


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً عن كل من استنفع من هذه الأفلام:75:


----------



## electrical enginer (7 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## electrical enginer (8 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxx alot


----------



## electrical enginer (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخوي الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## جاسر (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله خير واعذروني تأخرت


----------



## meid79 (3 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم ما زد هذه القناة رفعة وعلوا


----------



## جاسر (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

اللهم آمين, جزاك الله خير


----------

